# Star Trek discussion!



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2009)

Being an avid Trekkie I found it was time to make a Star Trek thread!



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Star Trek is an American science fiction entertainment series. The original Star Trek was an American television series, created by Gene Roddenberry, which debuted in 1966 and ran for three seasons, following the interstellar adventures of Captain James T. Kirk and the crew of the Federation Starship Enterprise. These adventures were continued in an animated television series and six feature films. Four more television series were produced, based in the same universe but following other characters: Star Trek: The Next Generation, following the crew of a new Starship Enterprise set several decades after the original series; Star Trek: Deep Space Nine and Star Trek: Voyager set contemporaneously with The Next Generation; and Star Trek: Enterprise, set in the early days of human interstellar travel. Four additional feature films were produced, following the crew of The Next Generation, and most recently a 2009 movie reboot of the series featuring a young crew of the original Enterprise set in an alternate time line.



If anyone was wondering, the timeline of the Star Trek series...

Enterprise->The Original Series->The Next Generation->Deep Space Nine->Voyager

So...

What did you guys think of the newest JJ Abrams movie? *I loved it. It kept all the Star Trek elements together while making it appealing to non-Trekkies as well. Pure genius*

What's your favorite series? *I liked TNG. Voyager and TOS were pretty good too. Deep Space Nine was average. Enterprise after the first season was utter garbage.*

What's your favorite movie? *Probably Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan. Either that or TNG: Generations.*

What's your favorite quote? *KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!*

Whose your favorite character? *Definitely Worf. He's hilarious!*


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 25, 2009)

The new flic was pretty good. Certainly a lot better than I'd feared. I hope they do battle with some Klingons in the next one.

I was 9 when TNG first aired, and it was awesome. I didn't care for DS9 so much when it was first on, and I skipped the rest until recently on DVD. Having watched them again as an adult I think DS9 is the best (except that it had the worst last episode of any series ever), followed by TNG in second. TOS has some great episodes, but way too many shitty ones. I liked it a lot better as a kid. I tried giving Voyager a chance, but it didn't get good by the end of the third season so I gave up. I didn't watch Enterprise. Scott Bacula can go fuck himself.

1, 2 and 6 were my favorite movies by the original cast, and I think I liked 1 the best. I thought the TNG movies were pretty bad. I've never seen Nemesis, and I feel confident that I'm better off that way.

I'll have to think about the quote, but there's a good chance it will be from one of the Ferringi on DS9.

Garak was probably my favorite character overall, but the Grand Nagus was pretty awesome too.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2009)

I made a very comprehensive Trek post here



Spoiler






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yeah, they were TV series.
> 
> The order I listed the Star Treks in were the production order, as well as their chronological order, with the exception of Enterprise, which was a prequel:
> 
> ...






What did you guys think of the newest JJ Abrams movie? *I loved it. It kept all the Star Trek elements together while making it appealing to non-Trekkies as well.* I agree, so not much to change here.

What's your favorite series? *I enjoyed TNG, DS9, VOY, TOS (although I've not seen all of them), and ENT was ok too (especially the mirror episodes).*

What's your favorite movie? *Maybe, Generations, First Contact, or XI*

What's your favorite quote? *Not sure*

Whose your favorite character? *I like Q, Data, Riker, Odo, Worf, Dax (Jadzia and Ezri), Bashir, O'Brien, Garak, Worf, Kes, The Doctor, Seven of Nine - Tertiary Adjunct of Unimatrix Zero One (the list could go on)*


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 25, 2009)

What did you guys think of the newest JJ Abrams movie?* It was a blast.  saw it twice at the theater.*

What's your favorite series? *TNG FTW*

What's your favorite movie? *First Contact and Nemesis (pretty dark movies)*

What's your favorite quote?* "Actually, I .. I used to be quite a card player in my youth, you know."*  (almost the final line of TNG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Whose your favorite character? *Data, Picard, and Q*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2009)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> What's your favorite quote?* "Actually, I .. I used to be quite a card player in my youth, you know."*  (final line of TNG)


Actually, the last line was "Five-card stud, nothing wild...and the sky's the limit."


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 25, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2009)

Favourite Enterprise? *Enterprise-E*

Favourite ship overall? *At the moment, it's between the Enterprise-E, the Defiant (NX-74205) and the Prometheus-class Prometheus (not the Nebula-class Prometheus). Maybe the Defiant for it's pwning ability 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## outgum (Dec 26, 2009)

What's your favorite quote? "Live long and prosper"


----------



## Elritha (Dec 26, 2009)

What did you guys think of the newest JJ Abrams movie? *It was one of the better star trek movies out of the ones I have seen.*

What's your favorite series? *I liked Deep Space 9. It was different and had a pretty cool story. You'd have to watch most episdoes to be able to follow the story arc. Voyager and TNG were pretty good also. Enterprise was okay.*

What's your favorite movie? *The newest Star Trek movie, Generations, or First Contact.*

What's your favorite quote? *"We are the Borg. Lower your shields and surrender your ships. We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile."*

Whose your favorite character? *This is a tough one. I thought Quark was pretty funny. I also liked Miles O'Brien and Q.*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 26, 2009)

My favorite ship would probably have to Voyager, Enterprise D, or the Neruda (from the latest Star Trek). Voyager was cool because it looked different and it got lots of cool stuff (I mean, the series finale of Voyager, with that bitch-ass metal plating dude!). The Enterprise D was just classic; having it destroyed in Generation was a bad move. And the Neruda was cool as hell.


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> the Neruda (from the latest Star Trek)


That would be the "Narada."


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 26, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, thanks. 

Now that I think about it, how the fuck did I confuse "Neruda" with "Narada". WTF is a Neruda anyway?


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> WTF is a Neruda anyway?


A poet.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 26, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh.

Anyway, I found these:







They're absolutely hysterical and great voice syncing.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 26, 2009)

I usually prefer the Federation aesthetics; Klingon ships are far too gloomy, Romulan ships are quite...green. Galaxy-class ships do look good, though Sovereign-class grew on me a while back.

I do like Voyager though, including the variable-geometry warp nacelles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the Prometheus for its multi-vector attack mode.

As for saucer separation, I loved watching those scenes; shame there were only 3 in the series and one in Generations.

Other ship classes, like Sovereign were apparently able although it was never shown.


----------

